# Please help!



## henrycooper (Apr 9, 2020)

I realize that this is probably a question that is asked daily, but I am trying to decide what size tractor to purchase. I am planning on buying a Kubota, but which model, I don't know yet. I have about 10 acres of land most of which is relatively flat with a few hills throughout the property. I need to brush hog, and do light bucket work, eg; mulching, mucking out the barn, firewood transportation, and gravel driveway maintenance. I am also hoping to pull a box blade to maintain my driveway. Most of the brush is long grass and small bushes, very little heavy brush. I was looking at the L2501, but it is only approved for a 60" brush hog. Is it worth the price jump to the 3301 or 3901 to pull a 72" brush hog? Also, standard or hydro transfer box?

Thanks anyone for your input, I am new to the forums, and really appreciate anyone helping me out!


----------



## Superduty71 (Feb 6, 2020)

Well I can't help with which Kubota to go with as I have no experience with them... For brush hog, driveway maintenance & definately for bucket work my vote would be for Hydro... After having one I can't imagine not... we have had a 40hp hydro for the past 10+ yrs (sometimes I wish it was bigger...) do a lot with the loader & work with forks / grapple... Hydro is just fast & easy for a property maintenance machine; a little loss in PTO power but I have never had that be an issue. Use a box blade, a Landscape rake & a Land Plane to maintain a 1/2 mile + drive & never an issue with the hydro....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Agree with super. Hydro is where it's at for loader work. It's like anything else with respect to tools. Overkill equals faster better performance. Underkill equals slower lesser performance, gritting teeth, wishing........ You had bought bigger ........ What else? Oh yeah, regret, and brochures of the larger than yours, models with specs highlighted and memorized, and the determination that if you ever got a second shot at it.....

For 10 acres and what your doing, you should be in the 38 to 40 hp range for effecient completion of jobs.


----------

